# Deaf or blind?



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

Weird question, I know, but it's not the first time I've thought about it. I'm very visual, consequently relying more on what I see. Often if I'm told something it will go through one ear and out the other (having selective hearing, I tend to block things out when I'm focused). Nonetheless, I love music and sounds too much to sacrifice. Beauty can be found in nearly everything - and that's why this is such an outrageous question. And for whatever reason, I want your opinions. I feel as though I know what the majority of responses will be given the forum, but hey, maybe I'll be surprised...

If you really had to choose, would you rather be deaf or blind?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember this question being asked on another music forum years ago. My answer hasn't changed - although I love music I would choose to have sight every time, as being unable to see would make life far harder for me than being unable to hear.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This was a question I asked myself and others a great deal when I was eight years old. At that time, I thought I'd rather be blind, as talking to other people was so important to me. Most of my rellies said they'd rather be deaf. 

Later, when I grew up, I thought I'd rather be deaf too, as the world is so beautiful, and it's such a handicap not being able to see what you're doing or where you're going. Also, I love reading and watching dramas. 

But now I've taken up the fiddle again, I suppose my choice will revert to its original form. There are always talking books...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Would you rather be mashed into a pulp, or have your eyes gouged out and your elbows broken? To have your kneecaps split and your body burned away, and your limbs all hacked and mangled? Or perhaps have your head smashed in and your heart cut out and your liver removed and bowels unplugged and your ***** ******* ********** ***********.....


Dunno - which is *your* preferred option?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd prefer to bravely run away.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> I'd prefer to bravely run away.


Seems sensible to me...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Or if that's not an option, a sword to the head.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Or if that's not an option, a sword to the head.


Or right in the heart will do the job also.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Deafness annoys others, blindness incites sympathy (unless you happened to read that damned picaresque novel). 

I'd rather go deaf though, it's the lesser handicap and may end up being liberating in some sense.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Is this a Beethoven vs Bach thread in disguise?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Is this a Beethoven vs Bach thread in disguise?


Nope - it's a Boyce v Handel thread.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Although I love sight, and visual arts are an important part of my life, I think I would rather be blind than deaf. I guess I am feeling my age, but I think that in today's world, not seeing things is often a blessing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As a musician, I'd prefer to be blind than deaf. I could still play my flute, and if I wanted to learn anything new, I'd do so by ear or Braille. There are deaf musicians out there, but I don't need to see music to appreciate it. I also wouldn't want to have to imagine music. I already do that enough and I don't prefer it to the real thing.

Honestly, blindness or deafness are still better than if I lost an arm or was paralyzed in both arms. The action of playing music is so important to me that it would be like taking my voice away. I couldn't express myself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My newspaper has several columnists , one of them is blind and partial deaf, can you image that, from birth on but he is so glad he can hear.... he describes radio program just as they come. So If I ever have to choose I go for hearing.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If taken seriously, I think this thread is too serious for Community Forum! The honest answer is probably "Don't know", because until one is blind or deaf, it is impossible to understand how limiting or liberating that might be. Like many 60+ folks, I'm both long- and short-sighted: not blind at all, but even that loss of focus is really irritating. And I'm going deaf in one ear, with the precious gift of tinnitus to make life tedious. What if I was totally deaf, unable to hear music? Ah but, there is a lot of music stashed away in my memory that I find I can 'play' in my head with just a little peace and quiet and a bit of concentration. My personal best is getting through the whole of Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto whilst waiting for a flight at Schiphol. So maybe I would cope with deafness better than with blindness, but the honest truth is that I just don't know.

Having said that, I really, really would miss my sense of smell!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Dead .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Dead .


Pure and simple


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Bland

spacefiller


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'd rather be invisible...wait a second...


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I thought about this a long time. It would terrible horrible awful to give up music, but I am a visual artist and owe it to my vocation to retain my sight.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Having second thoughts. Maybe once again I'll go with 'prefer to be deaf'. I'd have to imagine the music and learn sign language to communicate with others. I can imagine myself becoming even more vague & mystical than I already am - how annoying for everyone. 

It would be horrible to be either, but I'd still be glad to be alive. So much beauty on this earth of every sort...


----------

